# Buying a new vehicle .... questions



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

So, I am getting ready to purchase a newer vehicle on Friday, an SUV, got a couple of questions...

1. can I drive the new vehicle on a temporary registration?

2. as long as I have my temp registration, my drivers license and proof of insurance on the new vehicle, how much of a pain in the ass is it going to be to get this vehicle approved and get back on the road ASAP?

3. Should I leave my old car on the platform, even though I am trading it in and won’t have it anymore as of Friday?

Thank in advance for your assistance


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

1. Yes. I did. They accepted it with no problem. I updated it when I received the permanent. 
2. Can't say. I haven't changed vehicles since I started. I can't imagine it's that much trouble.
3. I don't see any reason to leave it on.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

My biggest question, is this solely a uber car? If so, with so much rates cuts and unpredictable events going on in two states why are you buying a newer Uber car?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I wouldn't get into debt because of any share ride companies.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

If you don't own the car there is no reason to have it on your profile. It can only lead to problems where you accidentally select the wrong vehicle and cause pax consternation.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

What happened to your old car? Is out of date for ride-share?. If not, I would use it untill it dies or have to do too many repairs. You might also consider a used vehicle in good condition at a lower price if just for ride-share driving.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

My warranty is about to expire and I really need an SUV to get around this winter... if it snows, I am side-lined.



Don'tchasethesurge said:


> My biggest question, is this solely a uber car? If so, with so much rates cuts and unpredictable events going on in two states why are you buying a newer Uber car?


Nope, this is my everyday vehicle, I need something to get around in the snow better, if it snows I'm sidelined and can't drive


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You lost me at new vehicle.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

I just went thru this 2 weeks ago... I bought a new car (2 years old see my 2017 Highlander thread) Make sure the dealership knows you are doing Uber, they will issue you temp tags (I still have my 30 day temps) Once I added my "new" car to my profile, I called support and they deleted my old car from my profile. I didn't keep my old Highlander because I needed that as part of my downpayment.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> You lost me at new vehicle.


OP probably means "new" to him, not brand new......at least I hope so.


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

ColumbusRides said:


> I just went thru this 2 weeks ago... I bought a new car (2 years old see my 2017 Highlander thread) Make sure the dealership knows you are doing Uber, they will issue you temp tags (I still have my 30 day temps) Once I added my "new" car to my profile, I called support and they deleted my old car from my profile. I didn't keep my old Highlander because I needed that as part of my downpayment.


Nice choice.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

You don't need an SUV to drive in the winter. I have a FWD sedan and plow though the worst Park City can offer with nothing more than snow tires. Snow tires are key. Not 4WD.


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

MissAnne said:


> So, I am getting ready to purchase a newer vehicle on Friday, an SUV, got a couple of questions...
> 
> 1. can I drive the new vehicle on a temporary registration?
> 
> ...


Which SUV are you buying Miss?


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

I wish I could afford a newer 4Runner or highlander. I’m in the market for a car right now but I don’t want to waste money on a car that will be picking up LyUber pax. I also don’t want to make payments since I hate being in debt.

Hopefully I’ll win the lotto soon and buy a Lexus.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

AvisDeene said:


> I wish I could afford a newer 4Runner or highlander. I'm in the market for a car right now but I don't want to waste money on a car that will be picking up LyUber pax. I also don't want to make payments since I hate being in debt.
> 
> Hopefully I'll win the lotto soon and buy a Lexus.


Every word of your post is wise. Toyota products, no debt and questioning getting a nice car for RS.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> You lost me at new vehicle.


"Newer" vehicle

_So, I am getting ready to purchase a newer vehicle on Friday, an SUV, got a couple of questions..._


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

losiglow said:


> Every word of your post is wise. Toyota products, no debt and questioning getting a nice car for RS.


Not quite. Something under warranty is too nice for RS. I also agree with the comment that the right tire on a heavy FrontWD sedan (great choices beyond Toyota) is great in snow. Doesn't even need to be snow tires, can be a good all-seasons, better on ice.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I suppose the definition of "newer" is subjective. For me, newer is 4-5 years, 60K-80K miles. Some cars still have the warranty left, or at least the drivetrain warranty by then. But typically a car has lost around half its value after those miles.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

losiglow said:


> I suppose the definition of "newer" is subjective. For me, newer is 4-5 years, 60K-80K miles. Some cars still have the warranty left, or at least the drivetrain warranty by then. But typically a car has lost around half its value after those miles.


Yes, this definition of "newer" is too good for RS. Too much depreciation and general beating up of a good car. I am thinking big and heavy for safety and under $5k, possibly well-under.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> "Newer" vehicle
> 
> _So, I am getting ready to purchase a newer vehicle on Friday, an SUV, got a couple of questions..._


Yeah I didn't read past the title of the thread since it referenced 'a NEW vehicle'.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

lyft_rat said:


> Yes, this definition of "newer" is too good for RS. Too much depreciation and general beating up of a good car. I am thinking big and heavy for safety and under $5k, possibly well-under.


I'd agree if it's purely for RS. However, if purchasing for personal use and part-time RS, then I'd rather go with something a bit nicer than $5K.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

MissAnne said:


> 3. Should I leave my old car on the platform, even though I am trading it in and won't have it anymore as of Friday?


Removing the old car would _seem_ the logic thing to do, but I would caution you, go to a Greenlight Hub to get this done if you happen to be near one. Performing simple tasks like this has proved too much for support. I tried to remove a car once and they removed the wrong one. Was offline for days, multiple interactions with support, and finally had to drive to a GLH to matter the matter cleared up.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

The Greenlight Hub in SLC is closed indefinitely.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

MissAnne said:


> My warranty is about to expire and I really need an SUV to get around this winter... if it snows, I am side-lined.
> 
> 
> Nope, this is my everyday vehicle, I need something to get around in the snow better, if it snows I'm sidelined and can't drive


Much better to snow tire the old vehicle than to AWD in a SUV. Just saying...appreciate your rationalizations.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

MissAnne said:


> I need something to get around in the snow better, if it snows I'm sidelined and can't drive


Funny, here in Wisconsin most of cars in a ditch during snowstorms are big 4x4s ...


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

losiglow said:


> I'd agree if it's purely for RS. However, if purchasing for personal use and part-time RS, then I'd rather go with something a bit nicer than $5K.


If it needs collision, it doesn't belong on RS, not even part time.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Didn’t end up buying anything.... going to extend my warranty and get good snow tires.... much cheaper ??


----------

